# IBS D and Gluten Free Diet



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

Recently my IBS-A had primarily been IBS-D with many food sensitivities including fructose, potatoes, bread, rice, carrots, string beans, soy, etc. I had been tested for celiac (blood test) which came back negative. But, because of my particular symptoms, and other family issues, I decided to go ahead and give the gluten free diet a go. I have eliminated all gluten foods as well as those I know I am now sensitive to and no longer have the bloating and gas. Most of the time I do not have diarrhea but still sometimes do have a soft stool. I never thought I would see my stomach as flat as it is now. But, and this is a big but, you have to read labels and learn what foods you need to avoid. It is not always easy - and I am continually learning how to do this. I do feel a lot better but still have to avoid those foods that do not agree with me. I still sometimes have flare-ups - I think because I try and sneak in some of the foods I am sensitive to try to see if I can reenter these foods into my diet. The plus side - I no longer have to watch my weight but I really do miss the foods I had eaten before. The minus side - it is difficult to know if I have celiac or not. Even if I retested for celiac by blood work or endoscopy - the results would not be conclusive. But, I have to say that at least I am doing okay and feeling good.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

That's really good news that it seems to be working for you. It's also very interesting to me as I have been tested for celiac 3 times and all have been negative but I know if I eat noodles I get terrible watery diarrhea usually 2 days later. This has been when I know I have only added pasta. I also know I can't eat oats as they also give me diarrhea as well(which I know are questionable for gluten intolerance). I also found in the past that cutting down carbs helped things as well. Is it possible to have a negative result and wheat / gluten still be a problem? If so what is the point of the tests for celiac disease I wonder? Thanks for the info, good luck for the future


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

Claireuk said:


> That's really good news that it seems to be working for you. It's also very interesting to me as I have been tested for celiac 3 times and all have been negative but I know if I eat noodles I get terrible watery diarrhea usually 2 days later. This has been when I know I have only added pasta. I also know I can't eat oats as they also give me diarrhea as well(which I know are questionable for gluten intolerance). I also found in the past that cutting down carbs helped things as well. Is it possible to have a negative result and wheat / gluten still be a problem? If so what is the point of the tests for celiac disease I wonder? Thanks for the info, good luck for the future


Oats can be crossed contaminated - so if you do have a gluten intolerance, you will have problems. I know I cannot eat oatmeal for that same reason. And, of course, the noodles are a wheat product. Also as a result of the gluten intolerance reaction, your digestive system becomes very sensitive to other foods, as well. You know there are gluten free products for most foods - such as bread and pasta. I bought a box of the pasta but have not yet had the nerve to try it. I too get diarrhea when eating regular noodles. There is a big difference between being celiac and gluten intolerance - I guess that is why the test is a good thing. With the intolerance, you have a reaction (constipation, diarrhea, dry skin, arthritis, sinusitis, etc.) But, with true celiac disease, it is very destructive and will cause major damage. That is why many are tested. But in order to get a true result, you have to eat gluten products consistently for at least 2 or more months.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

catarific said:


> Oats can be crossed contaminated - so if you do have a gluten intolerance, you will have problems. I know I cannot eat oatmeal for that same reason. And, of course, the noodles are a wheat product. Also as a result of the gluten intolerance reaction, your digestive system becomes very sensitive to other foods, as well. You know there are gluten free products for most foods - such as bread and pasta. I bought a box of the pasta but have not yet had the nerve to try it. I too get diarrhea when eating regular noodles. There is a big difference between being celiac and gluten intolerance - I guess that is why the test is a good thing. With the intolerance, you have a reaction (constipation, diarrhea, dry skin, arthritis, sinusitis, etc.) But, with true celiac disease, it is very destructive and will cause major damage. That is why many are tested. But in order to get a true result, you have to eat gluten products consistently for at least 2 or more months.


Thanks for the info. Might be worth a try just cutting it out for a week or so and see what happens. Thanks again.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

If cutting it out works for you, who cares wht the test says? What if there's a totally new thing they haven't come up w/ a test for and that's what you have? If you can cut out item X and get good results, cut out item X. I know for a fact that chocolate kills me--causes D, migraines, and more. Why in the world would I take a chance and eat chocolate? No thank you. No test piece, no seeing if this form will do better, dark is different from milk chocolate, nope. It's out of my diet, forever. Very few wholesome, natural foods are harmful. By the same token, arsenic/belladonna/cyanide are also natural and you don't want to eat them. Common sense is called for, not always doctors or tests. sorry if I sound edgy today, just feel we need to get a grip on ourselves sometimes.


----------



## january17 (Aug 18, 2010)

Claireuk said:


> Is it possible to have a negative result and wheat / gluten still be a problem? If so what is the point of the tests for celiac disease I wonder? Thanks for the info, good luck for the future


There's a 20% false negative rate for Celiac blood tests. And you can still have non-Celiac gluten intolerance which there isn't a test for because Celiac tests check for the antibodies created to fight gluten. Celiac Disease, which I have, and gluten intolerance, is basically when someone's body starts viewing gluten proteins as a poison and has to try to defend itself. Your body can go haywire top to bottom as it works overtime trying to drive out the "poison."Listen to your body. If something makes you sick, don't eat it. It can take months of carefully figuring out and following the diet before you can see improvement but it's always worth a shot. It was four months before I had more good days than bad.


----------



## GfSubie (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree with all the above. My GI doc suggested a GF diet after meds, colonoscopy proved negative. I have been pain-free for three years but still have D issues. It's a tough diet but I manage to be strict on it and do notice that pain returns full force with gluten. Another interesting food intolerance is the Trisodium Polyphosphate in flash-frozen foods. It always causes me pain.


----------



## ga-peach (Jun 10, 2005)

I try to avoid gluten, but I notice that my IBS-D is better when I stay on a low carb diet....the fiber just adds to my issues weather it's a gluten fiber or not.


----------

